# Chop saw hood



## Fred LeBail (May 7, 2013)

Is anybody here using the Fastcap Chopshop saw hood. If so ,are they effective
in keeping the amount of sawdust down on the job site ?

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Fred: I'm running an old Delta 10". I cut the bottom 2" corner out of a 2 liter plastic milk jug and made some spline cuts in the neck. That fits on the outlet pipe as a sort of "sawdust muffler." No, it isn't perfect but it has slowed down the sawdust "blast" to the point that it dribbles out of the cut open corner. There's some other fine dust but not like it used to be.


----------

